
Projell: Fast Synthetic Data Generation API for Machine Learning Models - sumitsrivastava
https://projell.com
======
sumitsrivastava
Hi, I'm Sumit Srivastava, founder of Projell. We made this after dealing with
the data hell like lw data availability, high data procuring cost, huge time
sink for data collection, and privacy concerns over the user data.

This prompted me to build an easy way to generate synthetic data for machine
learning models. This primarily uses GANs, but we use techniques which are
most efficient for specific usecases.

Areas where we've found it useful are biomedical, drone imagery, sattelite
imagery, retail, and autonomous mobility.

As already prominent in the ImageNet challenge, the state of the art is using
synthetic data to gain higher accuracy.

Google, for their autonomous vehicles, used millions of miles of real driving
data and billions of miles of synthetic data. It is clear where the world is
moving towards.

I would be happy to share the tools with everyone since dealing with data is
something we struggled with and don't want anyone to struggle anymore.

